# Condolences to Gary Max



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 7, 2010)

Just found out that Gary's Mom passed today, Gary and Marge you have Diane's an my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 7, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your mom, Gary.  You and your family will be in our prayers.


----------



## greenmtnguy (Jun 7, 2010)

Gary,
Sorry for your loss. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## el_d (Jun 7, 2010)

Our prayers are with you and your family Gary, sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 7, 2010)

Thats a tough one, Gary ... my heart goes out to you!


----------



## markgum (Jun 7, 2010)

Gary,  
  sorry to hear of your loss.  We will keep you and your family in our prayers.


----------



## mredburn (Jun 7, 2010)

My families condolences on you loss.
Mike


----------



## papaturner (Jun 7, 2010)

Praying for you and your family,Gary.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 7, 2010)

My deepest sympathies.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Jun 7, 2010)

my deepest sympathy on your loss.


----------



## skiprat (Jun 7, 2010)

Sorry for the loss of your Mom Gary.


----------



## randbcrafts (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm very sorry for your loss Gary.


----------



## Oldwagon (Jun 7, 2010)

Gary,My prayers are with you ,Margie and your family.If you need anything let us know.


----------



## witz1976 (Jun 7, 2010)

Sorry for your loss Gary.  Best wishes in this tough time.


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 7, 2010)

Gary,
I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## RyanNJ (Jun 7, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss Gary

prayers sent


----------



## RDH79 (Jun 7, 2010)

Gary You and your family  are in our thoughts and prayers.

Rich H


----------



## Chasper (Jun 7, 2010)

My condolences and prayers.
Gerry


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 7, 2010)

I was saddened to hear of the loss of your mother this morning.  I hope that it was peaceful and that you and your family had the opportunity to say goodbye.  I wish you and your family comfort at this difficult time.  My mother passed away many years ago and I still find myself going to the phone to call her.  Hopefully time will help you all with the sadness and sense of loss.  Take good care of each other during this difficult time.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 7, 2010)

You have my sympathy as well Gary .


----------



## Brian in Burlington (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm so very sorry to hear of your loss .... your Family is in my Prayers

  Brian


----------



## jimofsanston (Jun 7, 2010)

Prayers and thoughts of you and your family.


----------



## txbob (Jun 7, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss. You're in our prayers.
txbob


----------



## johnnycnc (Jun 7, 2010)

Sorry to hear this, you'll be in our thoughts.


----------



## Fred (Jun 7, 2010)

Gary ... I want to add my voice to all your other friends here on the Forum and tell you that you are indeed in our prayers.

May your dear Mother Rest In Peace! God Bless You.


----------



## jaywood1207 (Jun 7, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss Gary.


----------



## Seer (Jun 7, 2010)

You have our sincerest sympathies Gary


----------



## bitshird (Jun 7, 2010)

Gary, you and Marge will be in my prayers, terribly sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## Scotty (Jun 7, 2010)

I too am very sorry to hear about your mother.  My mom died 22 years ago and I miss her every day.  You are in my prayers.


----------



## jocat54 (Jun 7, 2010)

Gary, sorry for the loss of your mom, you and your family will be in my prayers. I just lost my mom (93yrs) in Jan. the hurt gets better, but doesn't go away.


----------



## David Keller (Jun 7, 2010)

My deepest sympathies on your loss.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 7, 2010)

Thoughts are prayers are with you and your family Gary.


----------



## Mark (Jun 7, 2010)

My deepest sympathies, Gary.  You and your family are in our  prayers.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 7, 2010)

I too would like to add my condolences and prayers to you and your family for your loss. May her soul rest in peace.


----------



## snowman56 (Jun 7, 2010)

Gary, I am so very sorry to hear of your loss. Losing you mom is one of the hardest things. My and Dottie's prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## btboone (Jun 7, 2010)

Sorry to hear it.  Moms are pretty special.


----------



## jeff (Jun 7, 2010)

Deepest sympathy to you Gary and Margie.


----------



## Jgrden (Jun 7, 2010)

We are sorry for your loss Gary.


----------



## Dan26 (Jun 7, 2010)

Our sympathy goes out to you and your family.

Dan


----------



## Rfturner (Jun 7, 2010)

I am sorry Gary, I will be praying for you and your family


----------



## LEAP (Jun 7, 2010)

Our thoughts and prayers will be with you and your family. So sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Monty (Jun 7, 2010)

My deepest sympathy to you and your family. I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## bgibb42 (Jun 7, 2010)

Our sympathies and prayers will be with you and your family, Gary.


----------



## turbowagon (Jun 7, 2010)

So sorry for your loss, Gary.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jun 7, 2010)

Deepest sympathies, Gary and your family.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 7, 2010)

Our condolences to you and your family .


----------



## RAdams (Jun 7, 2010)

my heart is heavy for you my friend. I find myself holding my breath to keep the tears back. 

If there is anything i can do, do not hesitate to ask. You know my phone number... If you need to scream and yell, or cry ( i won't even tell anyone!:wink or whatever... i am here, any hour.... any day.... 

In the meantime, My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Pepsi (Jun 7, 2010)

Gary, 

Sorry to hear about your mother, You and your 
family will be in our prayers. I understand what you are
going through I've been there.
                                                           Al


----------



## JohnU (Jun 8, 2010)

Sorry for your loss Gary,  My thoughts and prayers out to you and your family.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 8, 2010)

Gary:
I'm very sorry to hear of your loss. My prayers will be with you and your family. You've got wood, AND you are NOT broke! You have priceless memories of the good woman that gave you birth. No amount of money can buy those! I know,first hand, that losing your mother is perhaps one of the hardest things in life. God WILL grant you the strength to you get through this... If I can help in any way, I am a PM away.

Deepest regrets..


----------



## wudnhed (Jun 8, 2010)

Bless you and yours, Gary!!!  May you all have much strength, our condolences.


----------



## Kalai (Jun 8, 2010)

I am also very sorry to hear the bad news Gary,  may the lords love and support be with you in your time of need, aloha.

Chris


----------



## johncrane (Jun 8, 2010)

Gary so sad to here you lost your mum my condolences go out to you and the family.


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 8, 2010)

I just want to thank everyone for the kind words----This is going to be very hard for me.
My parents are my best friends, they where just here for a vist a couple days ago.


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 8, 2010)

Gary so sorry to hear this, my prayers will be offered for you and your family.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jun 8, 2010)

deepest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Jim Smith (Jun 8, 2010)

Gary,

I am sorry for your loss.  You and your family are in my prayers.

Jim Smith


----------



## RichB (Jun 8, 2010)

Gary,  Our prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## TurnaPen (Jun 8, 2010)

Gary, saddened to hear of your loss, now her love will live through you, Amos


----------



## USAFVET98 (Jun 8, 2010)

So sorry for your loss Gary.My deepest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## snyiper (Jun 8, 2010)

Gary, you and Marge will be in my prayers, I am so  sorry to hear of your loss. I hope you find comfort in strength in each other.


----------



## Bree (Jun 8, 2010)

Geeze I missed this.  So very sorry Gary!  Sending condolences and some prayers your way.
:frown::frown::frown:


----------



## Chief Hill (Jun 8, 2010)

My condolences to you and you're family Gary.


----------



## PR_Princess (Jun 8, 2010)

Our deepest sympathies Gary. You and Marge will be in our thoughts.


----------



## cbatzi01 (Jun 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss, Gary.  My wife and I send our condolences.

-Chris


----------



## Woodlvr (Jun 8, 2010)

I am sorry to hear of your loss Gary. Your family will be in our prayers.


----------



## Ligget (Jun 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear that sad news Gary!


----------



## tim self (Jun 8, 2010)

Our prayers for you and your family.  So sorry for your loss.


----------



## skywizzard (Jun 8, 2010)

Gary you have my deepest sympathies  You and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## dalemcginnis (Jun 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## phillywood (Jun 8, 2010)

Gary, my deepest condolences/ May God give her such a place in the 
othrr world that she won't be missing us here. Meanwhile be strong and remeber her by all the good memories you had together.


----------



## hunter-27 (Jun 8, 2010)

thoughts are with you Gary.


----------



## jaeger (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss Gary. 

Doug


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks folks-----we laid my mother to rest on Saturday.
This was the longest week of my life.


----------

